# Old Tyme Bulldog pup



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

hi all...
as you may or may know, me and my wife have been in search for a dog for many many months... 
well we have decided, had a few hick ups but were getting an Old Tyme bulldog pup, picture attached...
he is lovely and was the alpha male out of the litter, they ready on the 11th cant wait!!!
more pic's will follow...

any pointers to bare in mind on collect a pup would be helpfull...
the breeder will be sending him home with a blanket and a teddy...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

hes gorgeous i'm pickin my victorian bulldog up on the 25th even thos shes ready on the 11th aswell but i'm goin on holiday  where are u gettin him from? 

kelly x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi
He looks gorgeous. I bet you are so excited. I don't know much about bull dog breeds, what is the difference between all the different types. I know an American bulldogs are quite tall compared to the English but as far as "old Tyme" and "Victorian" I haven't a clue.


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

your right I cant wait.... im pick him up from a breeder in Romford.
the Old tyme bull dog is the height of a boxer with the build of a bulldog... they were breed to look how the original bulldogs would have looked before the were made so small... also they meant to be allot healthier and active... cant wait!


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

victorianbullylover08 said:


> hes gorgeous i'm pickin my victorian bulldog up on the 25th even thos shes ready on the 11th aswell but i'm goin on holiday  where are u gettin him from?
> 
> kelly x


kelly, 
your getting a victorian bulldog? wow i love them too, it was hard to deside between the two....
them 2 weeks are going to be the longest two weeks ever... poor u...
i keep smiling.... 
i just hate when ppl say why you getting such an ugly dog... dam that make me made... they so cute....


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

harmeetjohal said:


> hi all...
> as you may or may know, me and my wife have been in search for a dog for many many months...
> well we have decided, had a few hick ups but were getting an Old Tyme bulldog pup, picture attached...
> he is lovely and was the alpha male out of the litter, they ready on the 11th cant wait!!!
> ...


Make sure you find out the diet hes on and stick to that until at least settled you can always try some thing else if you want but do it gradually. I was once told what you dont want your pup to do go as you mean to go on even at this age. There very crafty and them soft eyes melt away most hearts. Good luck with pup


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Make sure you find out the diet hes on and stick to that until at least settled you can always try some thing else if you want but do it gradually. I was once told what you dont want your pup to do go as you mean to go on even at this age. There very crafty and them soft eyes melt away most hearts. Good luck with pup


i will deff bare that in mind... thank you


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

i cant wait to pick her up she will be 11 weeks old. have u thought of a name for him yet? i no i have had a few ppl say yuk they r ugly but i think they r gorgeous and i preffered to get the healthier bulldog as opposed to the british. my only reason bein it would break my heart if they got ill for one of the heriditary illnesses  they r gorgeous too that was my only hang up.

we r callin our victorian bulldog roxie  i'm goin 2 buy bits for her next week b4 i go away. r u crate training him? 

kelly


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

ahhh Roxie is a sweet name, I was looking at Diesel and the wife likes Gucci, so we have 11 days to pick one...
yes we hoping to crate train, need to look into that a little more though, (were is the best place to learn about that) what about you though u using a crate?
were are you based? im in Farnham common near slough...
I cant wait to go shopping for him... 
do you mind if I ask how much your paying? the lady wanted £1000 but I was able to sweet talked her down to £800 

I love the British bulldog but went for this for the same reasons...

do we insure it as a cross breed? or a mixed? its not a pedigree is it? as soon as you mention bulldog the price goes through the roof....


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

yeh i will be crate training her its the best thing with house training i have been told. i google it and i comes up with lots of stuff  
i like the name diesel it suits him 
we r payin £650 for her. i looked on petplan and the actual brred victorian bulldog comes up on the list when you get a quote. it will cost £22 a months to insure her and u get 2 months free


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

oh and i'm in leighton buzzard in bedfordshire. i'm pickin her up from derby


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry to be nosy are they a cross breed then? I love to know about loads of differant dog breeds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

hey heres a link to the different types i'm gettin a victorian and harm is gettin the dorset old tyme. you can c both on this link 
Victorian Bulldog

just copy and paste it


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww wow how cute is that pup! I didnt know the Old Tyme Bulldogs grow quite tall, they look like really nice dogs


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello, your pup looks cool!

I have an English Bulldog, we have had him nearing 3 weeks now.

I love all bullbreads. We were going to get an English Bull Terrier, but our hearts were won over with an English Bullie!

BTW - crate training a bully is a very good idea. I recommend the Savic Crates available for Pets @ Home.

Also - you will need to choose 'Bulldog' when insuring him. Don't let the insurance company get a way of not paying out for a claim. Try petsinsurance.co.uk - their top cover for Winston is only £15PM, compared to £30+ from other companies with less of package.


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

more pics as attached


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

and a few more....
and thats my wife with the pup.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww too cute! Your wife looks smitten already!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

she def does look smitten hes lovely


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

victorianbullylover08 said:


> i cant wait to pick her up she will be 11 weeks old. have u thought of a name for him yet? i no i have had a few ppl say yuk they r ugly but i think they r gorgeous and *i preffered to get the healthier bulldog as opposed to the british*. my only reason bein it would break my heart if they got ill for one of the heriditary illnesses  they r gorgeous too that was my only hang up.
> 
> we r callin our victorian bulldog roxie  i'm goin 2 buy bits for her next week b4 i go away. r u crate training him?
> 
> kelly


I take it you havnt researched into the British Bulldog before you made your decision. There is illnesses with every breed and some Bullies last till they are 12yr old.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

actually yes i have here u go

Victorian Bulldog Information and Pictures, Victorian Bulldogs


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

I said British Bulldogs


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

yes i have and that is why i decided against them. not for the fact i dislike them i love them i just didnt want the heartbreak of seein them ill from an illness i already knew about b4 i bought them home. i didnt mean offence to any1 its just my personal choice. i saw the victorian bulldogs had no heriditary illnesses and decided i wanted one of these.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm not goin 2 fall out with someone over a comment which wasnt meant to offend anybody


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

I understand what your saying but comments like that relate to all dog breeds so it shouldnt have put you off the British Bulldog. 
Like I say there is many different illness in all breeds of dogs, people say that about British Bulldogs all the time and if they are living till they are 12 then it cant all be true, our breeders Bullie, Bernard was 14 when he passed away. 

PS - Where do you think the Old Tyme Bulldogs and Victorian Bulldogs came from? They are crossed with Bull breeds, Bulldogs being one of them.


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree - it also angers me when people talk like sheep about English Bulldogs.

The 'so called' health problems are blown WELL OUT of proportion IMO. 

Like BDL says - where do you think all these bulldog hybrids come from? Yes, the English Bulldog. So your dog may be as susceptible to the same problems as ours will be.

It makes me laugh when people say the ONLY reason to buy a mixed breed bulldog is because of the 'health reasons' - I think maybe the price has something to do with it too???????? 

I don't want this post to sound nasty but people need to stop regurgitating the same old rubbish.


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

guys, leave her alone...
everyone has a right to a opinion

but i think most insurance companys agree with her, weather thats right or wrong is another thing...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

So is a British Bulldog the same thing as an English Bulldog?


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

yes they the same thing, nice cat by the way


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

harmeetjohal said:


> yes they the same thing, nice cat by the way


ahh I see... my friend has a British Bulldog, Molly she is GORGEOUS!! I will be looking at getting a dog in 12 months hopefully so still doing research on what breed..

I do like the bull breeds but there's so many to choose from!


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

you sound like me...
the best thing is go an see as many as you can... your more then welcome to view ours...
they can be quite different between breeds, what sort temp are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

harmeetjohal said:


> you sound like me...
> the best thing is go an see as many as you can... your more then welcome to view ours...
> they can be quite different between breeds, what sort temp are you looking for in a dog?


Yeh I want to know as much as I can before hand!

Well, I like big dogs like GSDs & Rotties but my OH likes little dogs.. but the one thing we both agree on is the Bull Breeds.

The tempermant, well I am not too fussy on really as long as it is good with living as part of a family and living with 2 cats (who love dogs).

I like the Bull Breeds mainly because they are strong built dogs and the ones I have met in the past have been so friendly and sweet, just fallen in love with them!

I think the likes of Mastiffs would be too big though


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Yeh I want to know as much as I can before hand!
> 
> Well, I like big dogs like GSDs & Rotties but my OH likes little dogs.. but the one thing we both agree on is the Bull Breeds.
> 
> ...


You sound just like my wife, she also loves Rotti and she wanted a dogue De Bordeaux but was too big, (must be the cutest pups in the world though)
the reason we went for the old tyme was it ticked all the box's was big, strong, active, restful indoors, bulky, and not a barker... 
parents was also brought up in a flat with 2 small children...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeh I do love my big breeds but OH thinks we should go somewhere in between!

There's too many nice breeds out there!


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

harmeetjohal said:


> guys, leave her alone...
> everyone has a right to a opinion
> 
> but i think most insurance companys agree with her, weather thats right or wrong is another thing...


Hey, this is not directed personally to her, I have read many comments like that and just need to get things straight in this thread. If someone who knew nothing about bulldog read comments like that then they would assume that that is the case.

As stated - I love all bull breeds and think that both yours and vic's pups are ace.

No hard feelings I hope, I just needed to 'air' my opinion too.

<Hijack stopped!>


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

ofcourse there isnt any hard feelins. i just felt a bit singled out by somethin that wasnt meant 2 b nasty 2 anyone who owns or breeds british bulldogs. 

i was rite to air my opinion and so is everyone else.


----------



## ameliaob (Sep 22, 2009)

where did you get the pup from as i am looking to get an old tyme bulldog and just dont know where to start. 


thanks 
amelia


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to warn you - once you get a bulldog of any kind they will melt your heart. Ours has the most fantastic personality and I wouldn't swap him for the world.

Just ensure you read everything possible about them first and you will be fine.


----------

